# piedmont 10/21



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

fished piedmont last saturday with a friend. Trolled Lead Core 7 hours caught 8 or 9 with only 2 keepers. all fish came in 24 fow. hopefully better soon. Good luck all :F


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I was there sunday and did nothing on eyes but did pretty good on crappies but run out of minnows.
Tim


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey Tim, If you wouldn't snack on those minnows you wouldn't run out  
Couldn't resist!!!He He!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I hear ya, but that's what happens when you skip breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Tim,

Hows fishin been this year down there? Hopefully see you out on the ice again


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

It's been slow to say the least. One day get some next day zilch. Any day it should heat up.
Tim


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm sure He's catching a few...He's being awful quiet!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Funny how a beard that bushy can prevent one from speaking sometimes. LOLOLOL!!!   :B 

Talk to you soon Jim!!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I think he jumped ship. It may not be known on here yet but Leesville's saugeyes are coming on pretty good this year.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

You wont fool me into going to Lesville  
Good try!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

No tricks, It has been a while, maybe 5 years, and the word is they are in good numbers of eaters and better coming out of leesville now.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol, Actually I've been going to a few different places lately. Hey BD, I hope yer lenses fog up! I went to Salt Fork Wednesday with Don Mitchel. Slow day for the first 4 hours; one dink Crappie and one short Largrmouth on Vib-"E"s, nada on leadcore. Then we went back into the cabin bay and foung active Crappie and White Bass with some Saugeye scattered in the mix. Total for the day was about 30 dink Crappies, 40 or so Whities, the 1 Largemouth, and 3 Saugeye. One Saugeye was a throwback but the other two were quality fish.They weighed at 4.7 & 6.3 pounds. Both came in 20-22 FOW, one on 1/4 ounce Blue/Silver, and the other on 1/4 ounce Silver Clown. Tim, yer a putz.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

But it seems that Salt Fork is doing real well with the saugeye also. 6+ Lbs is a very nice sized fish. They seem to be growing fast there, it wasn't that many years ago hammer handles were all that were there. They just hadn't grown that large yet. I remember catching some 6 and 7 Lb walleyes there and Piedmont, them saugeyes eat just as well on the table. Maybe better  
Tim is a putz....  LOL
Looking forward to Shantytown on the roadbed..hope we get ice there this year!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah Tim...What Corey said!!!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

It's decided then..........Tim is a Putz! Mushroomman, call Jared. I talked to him. He has the tube for your seminar and will ship it or you can pick it up, meet him, and check out the new manufacturing setup. I'm PMing you too, in case you don't read this.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Got the PM..Thanks again for the info.
Looking forward to ice over the ROADBED...man that's a good time!!!  
Tim...get the boat heater ready..DRAWDOWN starts real soon!!!
I'll bring the fuel!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

been away,,,,,,,for a while!!

I know some of the drawdowns start real soon over here in wv!
Mushroom I threw your Lure-retriver overboard as a sacrafice to the vibee gods down south,,,,,,,,,,,just kiddin,,,,,,,,,,,
Ive found those little buggers(vibees) are not just for ohio fish either!
Been wanting to get to peidmont ,,, fished maybee 3 times this season so lookin forward to hitting em. 

john


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Sounds like the bite is starting there...slowly. It should pick-up real soon.
Salt Fork sounds like it is hot for Saugeye. I wondered what happened to that lure retriever..forgot all about it.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I am a little more familar with salt fork rather than piedmont,,,,,no motor restrictions,,,

Are the ramps still good to use?????????????


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

They don't draw Salt Fork down unless they've changed it over the years. I used to fish there in january with my boat if it wasn't frozen and it was never any lower then than in the summer. Piedmont is scheduled for a Nov. 15th start according to Tim and Corey.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The best ramps at Salt Fork are the Morning Glory and the Cabin ramps.Salt Fork is up about foot and a half.Sunday morning the water temp.was 52.1.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I like them best...I can hand paddle my boat to my saugeye spot from there!
Just a little too far to cast to.


----------

